# The night sky.



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

This was my first attempt at Milkyway photography and I'm pretty happy. I think the camera is pretty much maxed out as high ISO performance isn't great.

Canon 40D, Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 lens. ISO 3200. 30 second exposures.

Night sky6 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Night sky1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Night sky through barn roof by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

one word......stunning!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

:argie:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, last one is spectacular


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

looks fantastic, i need to get my skywatcher dob out to a nice dark area to get some good viewing, to much light pollution where i am


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

This might be a stupid question - are they edited in anyway?

Otherwise thats stunning!


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very, very nice shots.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

They're all single shots - no HDR, stacking etc.
They have been tweaked in photoshop but nothing drastic. The Milky Way could be seen with the naked eye - first time I've ever seen it and it was impressive stretching right from the horizon over our heads.
The light on the barn and coming from inside is from a torch waved around for a couple of seconds during the 30 second exposure - just enough to give some definition to the foreground.
The 'through the roof' shot is my favorite of the night and I had a mate with the torch outside shining it through the slats of the barn.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

No problem, last picture is my favourite


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow wow wow stunning.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That 3rd shot is stunning.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

beautiful...
last one is awesome!!


----------

